
Setting the SSID of a Fios Home Router to an Emoji - deadmetheny
https://hamptonmoore.com/posts/fios-home-router-emoji/
======
Giorgi
But how does it look on Windows Wi-Fi selection popup?

~~~
ly
I currently have an SSID with emoji, and it works exactly as expected: Instead
of letters you see Windows emoji.

